# I need your help



## blackhawk (Dec 26, 2015)

I have a diploma in culinary arts from Les Roches, so I can only work in the kitchen as a chef. My question is how can I work in the F&B (like F&B supervisor) or other administration jobs? Is it possible with a culinary arts diploma?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Unless you're required to have a government license granted by a diploma or some other limiting certification by the country you're working in, most countries allow you to work in the field wherever you can be hired and without a specific diploma or cert. It's the employers decision.

These sorts of restrictions are most common for doctors and lawyers.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Blackhawk, I don't understand your logic.

You want to be a Fn'B, great. 

What knowledge and skills do you need, besides managemental skills, accounting, and HR? 

You need a cooking AND serving background in order to make a good F&B, or your subordinates will know more about their jobs than you do. And that is what separates a sh*tty F&B from a good one.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you for answering the question. But what should I do in order to be an F&B, and how should I start. I am asking this because I am just graduated and I want to know how can I become an F&B with a culinary arts diploma.

For example I should start by making a cross training, working in the front office or what.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Find a local restaurant, hotel, country club or bar and get a job. It isn't complicated.When you talk to the hiring person, tell them you want to work in the front of the house. That's all there is to beginning your career.


----------

